# New visitors at the house.  They are beeing well behived.



## mywaynow (Apr 22, 2012)

Found this in a small tree I planted in my back yard. Rainy and cold and I am guessing they are enroute to some new home. Never seen this before.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 23, 2012)

Today half the colony is on the ground and the other still in the tree.  Wondering if I should be doing something with the temps going into the upper 30s tonight.


----------



## fossil (Apr 23, 2012)

No idea whatsoever...never seen anything like it.  I know bees swarm when they go to look for a new home, but I never imagined they stayed over someplace like that on the way.  Maybe they think they're home now, and they're just going over the plans for the new hive with the Queen.  !!  Rick


----------



## fossil (Apr 23, 2012)

Some pretty interesting stuff here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swarming_(honey_bee)


----------



## Ncountry (Apr 23, 2012)

That is really neat .I have only ever seen bees swarm twice.Once in a tree in my dads yard, We were a little worried when they moved to the open attic over the porch.. By 9 am the next morning they were gone though. Another time 3 of us were stripping shingles on a roof job, and we heard a buzzing sound It was just like the movies. The sky was full of bees .Thinking that maybe we had hit the motherland of all bees all three of us ran off the roof to the truck.Lucky for us we were only 1 story up,       lol.   Turned out that they were just doing a fly-by nobody was stung .


----------



## begreen (Apr 29, 2012)

When we kept bees we saw lots of swarms. They break out of the hive to relieve overcrowding. Some scouts are out looking for a home. If you know a local beekeeper, contact them. Often the swarm can be coaxed into a super (bee hive) and saved if the weather is getting bad. I have captured a few myself.

The bees are pretty docile in this state. They gorge themselves with honey before departure and are just huddling to keep their queen warm. What is fascinating is when the scouts come back with a report of a new home. The bees regroup, circle the air, then take off like an arrow in the direction of the new home. It's quite a sight.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 29, 2012)

I went ahead and constructed an african style hive.  It is the long version, shaped like a feeding trough.  I scooped up the ones that had fallen onto the ground and put them in the hive the first night.  The next night about 2/3 of that group were on the walls of the hive.  I added about 1/3 of what was still on the tree via a small shovel.  Next night I got all but the last 15% or so into the hive.  Two days later the bees were back in the ball shape inside the hive, so I know the queen is in there.  Today it is about 60 and the activity in and out of the hive is pretty heavy.  Maybe they will stay.   Time will tell.


----------



## begreen (Apr 29, 2012)

Neat, is that a top bar design? Hope they make it.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 30, 2012)

begreen said:


> Neat, is that a top bar design? Hope they make it.


 
Yes, top bar.  It is 42 inches long, about 16 wide, 18 deep.  The limited time I Ihad to research it led me to place a few 1.375" wide slats in the front to be used for brood. and the remaining are 1.625".  There is a triangular strip of pine attached to each slat that is 1/4 inch more narrow than the slat.  I will get some follow up pics when I attach the legs and set the hive, hopefully tonight.


----------



## ScotO (May 11, 2012)

This exact same phenominon happened to my one buddy from work last week.  They were clustered up in a ball on a branch above his driveway, there were so many of them that the branch nearly snapped off.  He called a local beekeeper who was supposed to come and get them.  Not sure how he made out, I'll have to find out on Monday.


----------



## Got Wood (May 18, 2012)

I had the same thing happen in a tree above my driveway. Noticed them one day, about the size of a soccer ball,  and the next day they were gone. I googled "bee ball" and found that honey bees form swarms like this to kill off there enemies (hornets). Apparently, they "cook" them by forming the ball around them. Google "bee ball" and see the results.


----------



## firebroad (May 18, 2012)

MyWay, I can't WAIT to see more photos. I love honeybees, they are wonderful insects. If you have a garden you will be amazed. Also, they will not sting unless they feel that they or the hive is in danger, so you can work in your garden or yard while they are buzzing happily around you. Congratulations on your new brood (we hope)!

Also, you might want to give them a little sugar syrup to get them started, just make sure the other critters don't get to it first.


----------



## stee6043 (May 19, 2012)

I believe I would wet myself if I saw that in a tree behind my house.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 7, 2013)

Just wanted to update this deal.  The temps have been touching areas where the bugs are starting to fly around now.  I decided it was time to remove the tarp that I had put around the hive in order to help hold heat inside it.  I noticed the lack of buzzing in the area and upon opening the hive, found the place was vacant.  No dead bees of any concern level, just a couple dried up carcasses.  I am wondering if the chainsaw running in the immediate vicinity all winter had anything to do with the abandonment. 

Nice thing is they left me with quite a bit of honey.  Of the 26 or so bars, there was honey in about 12 of them.  Three had quite a bit.  I cut away the empty comb and pressed the honey filled comb as a harvest method.  No need to leave comb for an empty hive.  Looks like a take of 5-6 quarts of honey.  Cool seeing the different color honey and different flavored honeys that came from different combs.  I took all the bars with the propolis and comb ends back to the hive and put everything back together.  The hive is hoisted back up into the poplar tree and is attracting visitors as I type.  There were a couple honeybees investigating the place before it was secured in position.   Maybe some returning for the gold, or some looking for a new place to spend a summer.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 9, 2013)

Another update.  I left the hive hanging in the tree, with some of the comb still inside.  I hoped it may attract more bees.  Well it did.  I was out cleaning up the other day and noticed some activity at the entry of the hive.  More bees!  One problem.  They are Hornets.  Big ones.  It also seems they are not happy when I am anywhere within 15 feet of the hive.  Next problem is the hive is right at my wood pile.  Looks like a showdown is coming.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 9, 2013)

So the hornets have kicked out the honeybees?  Hornets construct paper nests, They are probably using the remains of the wax hive for food and such.  Jeez, I hope you can convince them to move on.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 9, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> More bees! One problem. They are Hornets. Big ones.


 
 !

I read this thread with much interest. This whole beekeeping thing fascinates me. How do you guys avoid being stung?





firebroad said:


> So the hornets have kicked out the honeybees?


Honeybees left on their own, over the winter.  Read prior post.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 16, 2013)

Went out at 6 am this morning with plugs in hand, hoping to block off the entry and nix these things.  No such luck as they were already very active.  They are living in there, not scavenging comb/wax.  Maybe try again tonight.  I am also thinking of shooting a compressed air cleaner into the opening with hopes it cools them down to a hibernation level.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 16, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> Went out at 6 am this morning with plugs in hand, hoping to block off the entry and nix these things. No such luck as they were already very active. They are living in there, not scavenging comb/wax. Maybe try again tonight. I am also thinking of shooting a compressed air cleaner into the opening with hopes it cools them down to a hibernation level.


If you go back about 4:00 this afternoon, most of them will be out and about still,  so you might be able to do your dirty work then.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 17, 2013)

Attempt #2;  fail.   Went out at 5 am this morning.  Had a plan hatched from a conversation with the propane guy as he filled my tanks.  Propane is COLD.  My thought was to use my propane torch to fill the hive with the cold gas, rendering the fools incapable of movement from the temperature.  Walked out with my tank, torch and flashlight in hand.  Stopped 15 feet from the hive and lit up the hive; no activity.  Great!  Knelt down and attached the hose to the tank, making a little noise as I did that.  Now I am hearing a buzz.  Light the hive again and there are 15 of the buggers at the entry and a few in flight.  Either they smelled me or heard me.  I was slightly outnumbered and aborted the mission.  Tank is still there, awaiting the next attempt which will likely be tonight.  I may also try the wet vac attack during the day today.  Depends upon my courage and time.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 17, 2013)

This is the most fun I've had reading any thread in a long time.  Carry on!  Keep us posted.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 20, 2013)

Game, set, match.  Took the wet-vac and a step ladder out to the hive.  Used the ladder to support the rigid tube and set it at the hive entrance.  Ran it for about 4-5 hours.  Every once in a while I would visit the scene and pop a stone onto the tin roof of the hive.  The hornets were so large that they would sound like ping-pong balls hitting the vac body.  Around 11 pm I went out and stuck wood shims into the opening of the hive.  Ran the truck exhaust into the vac and sealed it up.  Won't touch either for a week.  I will document the internal activity of the hive when I do open it up.  Should be this weekend.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 20, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> Game, set, match. Took the wet-vac and a step ladder out to the hive. Used the ladder to support the rigid tube and set it at the hive entrance. Ran it for about 4-5 hours. Every once in a while I would visit the scene and pop a stone onto the tin roof of the hive. The hornets were so large that they would sound like ping-pong balls hitting the vac body. Around 11 pm I went out and stuck wood shims into the opening of the hive. Ran the truck exhaust into the vac and sealed it up. Won't touch either for a week. I will document the internal activity of the hive when I do open it up. Should be this weekend.


 

   Good job, wish I was there to witness this...or not.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 26, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> Game, set, match.  Took the wet-vac and a step ladder out to the hive.  Used the ladder to support the rigid tube and set it at the hive entrance.  Ran it for about 4-5 hours.  Every once in a while I would visit the scene and pop a stone onto the tin roof of the hive.  The hornets were so large that they would sound like ping-pong balls hitting the vac body.  Around 11 pm I went out and stuck wood shims into the opening of the hive.  Ran the truck exhaust into the vac and sealed it up.  Won't touch either for a week.  I will document the internal activity of the hive when I do open it up.  Should be this weekend.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 27, 2013)

Mowing Sunday and came to find the little buztards are still kickin' in the hive.  They have found another way in/out.  Saga continues.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 27, 2013)

Time for chemical warfare?


----------



## Ashful (Aug 27, 2013)

I've really enjoyed reading your battle tales, here.  But at this point, you've probably done all I would do.  First frost is coming soon. I'd wait until some frozen morning to clean them out, dump it all in the fire pit, and have a nice little campfire.


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 27, 2013)

firebroad said:


> Time for chemical warfare?


 
I would be fine with that but for the fact it would render the hive useless.  My goal is to get honey bees in there again some day.  It took to darn long to build!


----------



## mywaynow (Aug 27, 2013)

Joful said:


> I've really enjoyed reading your battle tales, here. But at this point, you've probably done all I would do. First frost is coming soon. I'd wait until some frozen morning to clean them out, dump it all in the fire pit, and have a nice little campfire.


 That is a good perspective.  However, my inner voice that I can't control is telling me "don't let'm beat you".  So I probably will have another go at'm.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 27, 2013)

Thinking back to what I originally said, you may do well to get them before frost.  IIRC, the queen will leave the hive before first frost, and take up nest under ground or under the bark of a tree.  She is probably already out scouting and preparing for this.  The workers stay with the hive and die, their life is just one season.  If you don't get that queen while she's in the hive, then she'll be back to build a new colony next year.


----------



## mywaynow (Sep 6, 2013)

It's over Johnny.

Vac attack and cold weather makes me the winner.  There was about 50 survivors in the hive.  Never saw the queen, though I don't think she survived the event.   Many dead ones in the bottom of the hive.  I am thinking the propane gas may have done them in (see earlier post).  Amazing looking hive they made.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 6, 2013)

Crike!


----------



## mattjm1017 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thats an intense wasp nest there! Its amazing how fast those critters can build something.


----------



## firebroad (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy Moley!!
Mywaynow, you are the Man!


----------

